# طرق تلخيص التقارير السلامة - موضوع جدير بالاطلاع



## يا الغالي (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يقدم الرابط التالي مجموعة من نماذج الفارغة التي تساعدك في تخليص تقاريرك الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية . هذه نماذج تستخدم في الشركات الكبرى. ​ كما تساعدك هذه النماذج في:​ - توفير الوقت.​ - تسهيل المتابعة الدورية.​ - تسهيل المراقبة والتدقيق.

​ رابط النماذج







:: منقول ::
​


----------



## sayed00 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور يالغالى على نقل النماذج


----------



## eliker bahij (28 سبتمبر 2013)

.Thankssssssssssssssss ,Very interesting​


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (22 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر لك


----------



## khalid elnaji (20 فبراير 2014)

شكرا كتيييير اخي


----------

